# Is it possible for a skyscraper to be wider than it is tall?



## steel100 (Feb 25, 2015)

For example... if a building is 200m tall (more than tall enough to be a skyscraper), but at the same time, it is 300 x 300 meter wide... is it still a skyscraper? or is it too "short looking"?


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

A building that wide is definitely still a skyscraper. Take the Dubai Pearl, for example. The design is 300 meters tall but quite obviously wider (though, it's important to note that the building is technically 4 identical towers connected at the top and bottom of the structure). Also, alot of buildings built in the post-WWII era are almost as wide as they are tall (like the UN building in NYC).


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

deffinitely possible and reachable... if youre talking bout the 432 tower and the likes, then only this disussion will getting a notch higher in term of amazingness


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

As a large cube or more like this one?









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644205

The European patent office, currently under construction in the Hague will be 156 m long and 110 m tall.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

the Yangtze Dam is 600 ft tall, and 2.3 km wide.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
gorgeous :drool::drool::master:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

new century global centre, chengdu 
height 100m
width 400m
length 500m

















http://matthewniederhauser.com/rese...l-centre-chengdu/new-century-global-center-6/


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

Tokyo

NAKANO CENTRAL PARK SOUTH 
99.95m tall, 142.20m wide





Osaki Combined Redevelopement Tower Project
115m tall, 132m wide


----------



## DrunknRussianBear (Sep 10, 2016)

Foster wanted to build in Moscow 450m tall and 1 km wide skyscrapper


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I doubt foster will build such structure in moscow :dunno:








http://*************************/moscow/crystal-island-tower


----------



## Dhenson (Jul 1, 2016)

That Island Tower looks gorgeous Zaz. I love the design on the glass panels and I think it compliments the surrounding area nicely too.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The Mid-Continental Plaza in Chicago, one of my favorite fat buildings. I'm not sure if it's actually wider than it is tall, though.









There in the middle.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

This?


----------



## Focalor (Sep 4, 2016)

*Studio City, Macau, China*
I think this one fits well the definition of a skyscraper, height 152m or 500ft.
Ferris wheel at 133m.









Though never heard of a +200m skyscraper wider than its height, the shorter towers at Makkah Royal Clock Tower can reach up to 260m to 278m, which from far looks like a single, wide tower.







Simpan
Simpan​


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

This building, 180m tall and about 500m wide has just been announced for Nagoya, Japan.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139207072#post139207072


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Merchandise Mart*, Chicago:
800px-2007-09-13_2400x1800_chicago_merchandise_mart by Adjacent Cow, on Flickr

Merchandise Mart by AlliMcBally, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I've always hated the 1957 east addition to this 1929 hotel but it is wider than it is tall.

*Royal York Hotel, Toronto*








Courtesy of travelweek


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

People want windows. So extremely large skyscrapers are either not square and rather lengthy or have a giant atrium in the middle. So any building that is used for hotel/residential/office is somewhat limited by exactly that. This of course does not feature buildings that serve other purposes. prime example is of course airport terminals, train stations, stadiums, factories, expidition centers, malls, theaters, governmental and religious buildings.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> People want windows. So extremely large skyscrapers are either not square and rather lengthy or have a giant atrium in the middle.


depends on the building, roppongi hills is very large and thick 
















Roppongi Hills - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Tokyo 4260 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

55 water street is also massive and thick 
















55 Water Street - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rafark (May 6, 2011)

Edit


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

são paulo has Conjunto Nacional building, but it is only 100m tall










https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conjunto_Nacional


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

jumeirah hangzhou hotel, 200m
















HANGZHOU | Jumeirah Hangzhou Hotel | 200m | 656ft | 43...


2014-05-06 by moyan808




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Saudi Arabia has proposed twin 120-km wide skyscrapers...








NEOM | The Line | 488m x 2 | 1600ft x 2 | U/C


I can't believe this is taken seriously .. When Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman directed authorities to develop land in the kingdom’s arid northwest, he demanded something as ambitious as Egypt’s pyramids. What urban planners came up with in response are plans for the world’s largest...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Momo1435 said:


> This building, 180m tall and about 500m wide has just been announced for Nagoya, Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a lot of likes for this one after the bump of this thread.

But the project was cancelled last year and it's not likely that we see something similar when a new plan will be announced. There might be several plans for a couple of towers if the owners decide no to do a joined project anymore.


----------

